# Stolen 4wheeler santa fe tx!!!!!



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

YESTERDAY around 1230pm my 4wheeler n trailer was stolen..4wheeler is a polaris 850 xp 2inch lift mudzilla 28inch, trailer is 16ft red big tex low boy pipe top trailer. got pictures of late 80's early 90's model white ford with a silver tool box in the back. last seen driving down hwy 646 headed towards 2004


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Man I hate to hear that. Good luck getting it back.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you post the pics of the truck?


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i will try im having some trouble loading them from phone


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

this is the truck


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You might check with the Exxon station to see if they have cameras and if they can pull up a license plate number for that truck.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

ABC 13 Houston just busted a chop-shop
It side stolen cars & trucks atv trailers


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

we viewed the videos last night could nt see licenses plate very well but the police r trying to identify the numbers. I hope we get this skum bag we have clear pictures of his face as well when he was in the store.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Great, post pics of his face somebody will recognize him.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How did you get that pic of him driving down the road?


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

buddys house security cams. also gas station has video as well, 4wheeler has a camo wetlands seat on it


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

more pics of him


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

He might as well go ahead and turn himself in now.. lol


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

hell i wish he would!!!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Man that sucks! Hope they catch this scumbag and you get your stuff back in the same condition it was in when he took it.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I would put his picture on facebook too. Somebody will know him. Offer a reward, usually a Pos like this will get turned in for the money.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You wont be able to mis that DA with that pornstache. I hope you find that POS soon.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

they have identified the guys name and now we just have to find where he is laying low at, there is still some hope!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

cool


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good to hear........Post his name


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Good deal


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like he has a prosthetic leg.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Yes name the pos and .....*

See if he has a Honda Rancher 350 4x4 green. Been missing mine for a while out of peatland!!!!!


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

i was told to keep name quiet by the cops, he said to stay low on pics and keep quiet so im guessing they r on this guy and have an idea where he is, so i wanna tell the name but i also want to find this guy, i doubt he is on 2cool or even looks at it but you never know sorry.. Also last update i got from sheriff is they have got a person working with them that knows alot about the thief!!!! so we shall see


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good deal, keep us posted, might clear up a bunch of cases..


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Info???*

Any word yet?


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

no good news yet, i am still waiting for that phone call, hopefully it will hurry up.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothin worse than a thief.......Please keep us posted.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope they catch him with all kind of stuff and he puts up a fight so they can shoot him. . I hate a thief .


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

they caught him last night in texas city, questioning will begin soon!!!!!!! ill keep the 2cool clan updated


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

excellant


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

That's great, glad to see law enforcement working hard. 

More importantly, did they find your trailer and ATV?


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

as of now they have not found where it is, they are suppose to talk to him to find info out, but they will have to work to get it out of him, i mean we have enough pics n videos that he is guilty clear as day, so mabey he will speak!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man, I hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Man that's great. I really hope you get your toys back. Hopefully they'll squeeze him a little bit and he'll start singing like a canary.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Probably Galveston County Auto Crimes task force. Great organization and hard working guys.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad he was caught and hope he tells everything. Hopefully a lot of people can reclaim their goods.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this mess. Hopefully everything resolved in a timely fashion.

Not trying to be nosey, but did the thief unhitch your trailer at the Exxon station? I amazes me to see how brave a thief can be, yet too lazy to get a job and do things the honest way.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

stolen from my house in driveway back right up to it and left with it. I hput it in driveway and unhooked from it to run to walmart real fast, gone 30minutes come back and it was gone!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like that guy was casing you out already. Maybe you should offer to do the interrogating.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

That's crazy. The guy has stones, that's for sure. Wonder if he will see any jail-time. Good luck with getting all this settled.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*???*



N2Fowl said:


> stolen from my house in driveway back right up to it and left with it. I hput it in driveway and unhooked from it to run to walmart real fast, gone 30minutes come back and it was gone!


How did you get the pics from the Exxon Station and the one of him driving down the road with your stuff??


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

camarokid said:


> That's crazy. The guy has stones, that's for sure. Wonder if he will see any jail-time. Good luck with getting all this settled.


stones nahhhh.... crackheads will do anything for a hit....


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

I sure hope you not only get your property back, but it is in good shape. 

On the jail time, my guess is that it is going to be a value over $1,500, which would make it a state jail felony in the state of Texas.:texasflag (6 months - 2 years).

If you get your property back and it is at all damaged, be sure to let the arresting officer know, and an estimate on the cost to repair your property. Ask the investigator to include this amount in his report, he submits to your county's district attorney's office. The district court will likely impose a restitution amount on him (if he is placed on probation or receives county jail time), so you would be made whole.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Pos*

My Honda was stolen and the Leo told me do not expect it back. If it does come back it will be trashed.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Year ago there was a young guy that worked at the same place as I did, he had gone to prison for stealing 18 wheelers and ATVs. He told me that he would just alongside hwy 6 in Santa Fe and watch for trucks hauling ATVs, once he spotted one he would follow them for awhile and if they went home with them and dropped them he would later go back and steal the ATV.

I know it's not the same guy but it sounds like this guy may be doing the same thing.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

no good news yet!! they r still doing questioning but he has many other warrents as well to which he was picked up on also. there is no bond that was denied


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

They should bring him tothe next 2cool gathering


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I would bet 5 minutes of waterboarding would have him singing like a canary.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Yea!!!!!*



sotol buster said:


> They should bring him tothe next 2cool gathering


After some sleuthing this guy should be locked up a while. Plenty of enhancements on this charge as well. 
Have they located your stuff? 
I believe he has/had a smart phone and they should be able to trace his movements after he left your place.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

we found the trailer today but no 4wheeler yet, now we have video from a hotel survalence of two girls and and other guy riding it. investigation is on going but we do have trailer back. few busted lights and a bent fender which is minor.


----------

